# Barack Obama wins 2009 Nobel Peace Prize



## iinfi (Oct 9, 2009)

Barack Obama wins 2009 Nobel Peace Prize


```
US President Barack Obama [ Images ] was on Friday named the surprise winner of 2009 Nobel Peace Prize for his 'extraordinary' efforts to strengthen international diplomacy, hardly less than a year after coming to power.

Obama has as President created a new climate in international politics, a statement released by the Norwegian Nobel Committee said, lauding his vision of a world without nuclear weapons.

It was because of Obama's effort that multi-lateral diplomacy has regained a central position, with emphasis on the role that the United Nations and other international institutions can play, the statement said.

Forty eight-year-old Obama is the fourth US President to win the Nobel Peace Prize.

The prize committee said the US President's vision of a world free from nuclear arms has powerfully stimulated disarmament and arms control negotiations.

Obama was honoured 'for his extraordinary efforts to strengthen international diplomacy and cooperation between peoples', it said.

'Thanks to Obama's initiative, the USA is now playing a more constructive role in meeting the great climatic challenges the world is confronting. Democracy and human rights are to be strengthened,' it said.

'Only very rarely has a person to the same extent as Obama captured the world's attention and given its people hope for a better future,' it said, adding, 'His diplomacy is founded in the concept that those who are to lead the world must do so on the basis of values and attitudes that are shared by the majority of the world's population.'

The Committee said it endorsed Obama's appeal that 'Now is the time for all of us to take our share of responsibility for a global response to global challenges.'

Former Finnish president Martti Ahtisaari won the award in 2008.
```


BULL SHI T


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 9, 2009)

iinfi said:


> BULL SHI T


+1...

I just don't understand what did he do to get Nobel Peace Prize???!!!

My room-mate told, its because he did not attack any country for last one year


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 9, 2009)

WOW. This shows the prejudiced mind of the selectors, whoever they might be. As if there is no other deserving candidate!!!

 Nonsense pure and simple


----------



## ico (Oct 9, 2009)

Meh....


----------



## Krow (Oct 10, 2009)

*Obama wins Nobel Peace Prize! *

*www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5jKi4YhY5yPYMuO-WmL1ExLmHUEgA


> Obama's shock Nobel win divides world press
> 
> 
> HONG KONG — The world's media was divided Saturday after the shock award of the Nobel Peace Prize to President Barack Obama, with some calling it a victory for ideals and others condemning it as deeply politicised.
> ...



I'm winning the next one guys.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Obama wins Nobel Peace Prize! *

We have already one thread up for this...
But the first thread is in wrong section
And ur thread is in right section but late

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121641


----------



## Krow (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Obama wins Nobel Peace Prize! *

Ah.. Mods merge the two please... I didn't check the technology news section as I thought that this news is non tech. 

Thanks for pointing out mate.


----------



## Krow (Oct 10, 2009)

Politics! Friggin naabs did not even think of giving M.K.Gandhi the nobel when he was alive and now this!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 10, 2009)

Obama would have been shocked. 

But indeed if it inspires him to actually act along and actually achieve something in the future then I'm all for it.



			
				rediff.com said:
			
		

> why_cant_sweedish_commitee_announce_nobel_prize_for_osama_bin_laden_
> 
> he_will_come_out_to_receive_the_award_and_then_ob ama_can_catch_him_





> Obama_awarded_for_catching_osama_in_his_wet_dreams_





> if_somehow_we_prove_that_obama_is_frm_indian_origin_
> we_can_have_one_more_noble_prize_in_our_list_




lolerz! ico was right! rediff.com comments are AWESOME.


----------



## Techn0crat (Oct 10, 2009)

There were 205 candidates and all they got is Obama.I like him but he is president only for few months.All other candidates must have devoted major time of their lives trying to establish peace.

And please move it to random news.


----------



## Aspire (Oct 10, 2009)

This guy at rediff wants that Mahatma Gandhi should get the Noble but doesnt know the spelling of gandhi


> may be or may not be Obama deserves \'\'Nobel Peace Prize\'\'...But our Mahathma *Gnadhi* is more eligable than him...why they dont give a such award to Gandhi.






> Congratulations, Mr.Obama!! You deserve it 100%..Some of our Indian leaders were also nominated for Nobel by reasons known only to them, by an organization known to none.. what a joke... nepotistic individual playing foul of our democracy for Nobel??
> *my jhoota!!*


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 10, 2009)

Ummm, Gandhi deserves but Nobel is not given to anyone posthumously...



> COMMON MISCONCEPTIONS ABOUT THE NOBEL PEACE PRIZE
> 
> *Myth:*The awards committee announces a shortlist of candidates.
> *Fact:* The committee does not release the names of any candidates and keeps records sealed for 50 years.
> ...


*SOURCE:* MUMBAI MIRROR (10102009)


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Obama wins Nobel Peace Prize! *

biggest joke of the millennium


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Obama wins Nobel Peace Prize! *

^^

i second that


----------



## Stuge (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Obama wins Nobel Peace Prize! *

*16.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_kr8v4sRqq91qz6aawo1_500.png


----------



## Josan (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Obama wins Nobel Peace Prize! *

why these american's get every prize


----------



## Sandeep V (Oct 10, 2009)

I think he deserves Nobel Peace Prize .He really got all people's attention to strenghten diplomacy and international unity. I think you guys got from the view of beign a peace struggler for the past one year , but he has made people's mind together by making peace compared to his predecessor . So I think he deserves the Nobel Peace Prize ,


----------



## shaw-T (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Obama wins Nobel Peace Prize! *

In my opinion obama didn't do much to deserve the nobel peace prize .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 10, 2009)

BULL **** *100


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Politics! Friggin naabs did not even think of giving M.K.Gandhi the nobel when he was alive and now this!



Colonial undertones


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Obama wins Nobel Peace Prize! *



Josan said:


> why these american's get every prize



Expect MMS to get Nobel peace price soon after he signs CTBT.


----------



## iinfi (Oct 11, 2009)

i had two windows random and tech news open... and posted this in the wrong window ... apologies ...


----------



## nix (Oct 11, 2009)

the day it was awarded to yasser arafat, the award lost its significance.


----------



## soumya (Oct 12, 2009)

Nobel Peace Prize award is like Obama's left ass, it's neither fair nor it's right....!!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe hes getting it for maintaining peace in the White House. How does Obama get the time to celebrate all festivals held all over the world.Latest, hes celebrating Diwali.


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2009)

Is it the Nobel "Peace" or "Political" prize?

The awarding of the Nobel Peace Prize on Friday to President Barack Obama, the third prominent U.S. Democrat to win recently, only seemed to reinforce an impression the prize can be as much about politics as about peace.

Some observers interpreted the Nobel less than nine months into Obama's presidency, before he had had time to pursue much peace policy, as a last dagger from Europe tossed at Obama's Republican predecessor, former President George W. Bush, who was unpopular there.

Here are some questions and answers about the prize and U.S. politics.



WHICH DEMOCRATS HAVE WON THE PRIZE RECENTLY?

Former President Jimmy Carter won in 2002 for "his decades of untiring effort to find peaceful solutions to international conflicts, to advance democracy and human rights, and to promote economic and social development."

In 2007, former Democratic Vice President Al Gore shared the award with the United Nations' Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change for highlighting the risks of global warming. In 2000, he lost one of the closest presidential elections in U.S. history to Bush.



IS THERE A POLITICAL MESSAGE TO THE AWARD?

Obama has been widely credited with improving America's global image after the eight-year presidency of Bush, who alienated friends and foes with policies that often aroused international ire like the 2003 U.S.-led invasion of Iraq.

The Peace Prize committee's announcement seemed to draw a contrast. "Obama has as president created a new climate in international politics," it said. "Dialogue and negotiations are preferred as instruments for resolving even the most difficult international conflicts."



HOW DO POLITICIANS USE THE AWARD?

Democrats trumpeted the Nobel as a vindication of their party's positions.

"It validates the president's approach to tough trans-national challenges such as global warming and the spread of nuclear arms," said Howard Berman, the chairman of the House Foreign Affairs Committee. "And it celebrates his steady efforts to improve America's standing around the world."

Michael Steele, chairman of the Republican National Committee, used the award to underscore the party's contention that Obama lacks substance and trades on his charisma.

"It is unfortunate that the president's star power has outshined tireless advocates who have made real achievements working towards peace and human rights," Steele said in a statement.



DO REPUBLICANS EVER WIN THE NOBEL PEACE PRIZE?

Recent winners have been Democrats, but several of the first U.S. peace prize laureates were Republican politicians, including President Theodore Roosevelt, who won the 1906 prize while in office for his role in ending the bloody 1905 war between Japan and Russia.

Elihu Root, the 1912 winner, was a former Republican secretary of state, as was the 1929 winner, Frank Billings Kellogg. A former Republican vice president, Charles Gates Dawes, shared the prize in 1925.



WILL THE PRIZE HELP OBAMA POLITICALLY?

It might or might not.

Even Obama's supporters were surprised he had won the prize so early in his presidency.

Some observers said it gave him added credibility on the world stage, but others said it would give him even more to live up to, as he wrestles with a range of problems including wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, a sputtering economy and rising unemployment, climate change and his effort to reform the U.S. healthcare system.

"The prize signals that America is definitively back in the world's good graces and the pesident deserves full credit for that," said Martin Indyk, vice president and director for foreign policy at the Brookings Institution.

"Now comes the hard part: turning goodwill into concrete results that can heal the wounds of a very troubled world. If Obama can do that, he'll deserve another Nobel."

(Editing by Peter Cooney)
Patricia Zengerle

Source : *in.news.yahoo.com/137/20091010/362/twl-q-a-is-it-the-nobel-peace-or-politic.html

_Personal Opinion_ : *Political Prize*


----------



## Krow (Oct 12, 2009)

^+1. Politics and favouritism. Of course we should not forget this either:



iinfi said:


> BULL SHI T


----------



## vickyadvani (Oct 12, 2009)

crap this is ...thr are so many other ppl in this world who have actually worked towards world peace..

I wont be suprised if they give Bush as well the nobel price for bringing peace


----------



## GigaHeartz (Oct 12, 2009)

Lol.. barack for the noble peace prize?.. these guys are kidding.. Obama is like mayawati in some sense..  hez got a opportunity and power so hez buzy is spreading his glory.. the world will forget this idiot like we forgot the watergate scandal..


----------



## iinfi (Oct 13, 2009)

jus as an afterthought .... 

*did the Nobel prize panel know that US is gona start a war by attacking Iran .... n the only way they cud put enough pressure on Obama and the US administration at large was to do something Obama or the US administration didn't expect ..... thus avoid a war for the next 7 years??  * 

wat say??


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2009)

^^there are two theories.
One is to avoid war.

And second is to remove Obama from next elections. After Nobel prize news even the staunch supporters of Obama are feeling the sway in opinion.


----------



## yashvisent (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeh Baat Kuch Ha-Za-MM Nahin Huyi !!


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Obama wins Nobel Peace Prize! *

Need new Noble Prize category, Noble Prize for Trolling, I'm gonna win it.


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Obama wins Nobel Peace Prize! *

Damn, I reported so much spam and no one is even deleting it.  Trolling FTW! Console gaming sucks, Noble Prize for *tkin*!


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Obama wins Nobel Peace Prize! *



Krow said:


> Damn, I reported so much spam and no one is even deleting it.  Trolling FTW! Console gaming sucks, Noble Prize for *tkin*!


Thanks, got 1st supporter, a couple of million to go.


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Obama wins Nobel Peace Prize! *



tkin said:


> Thanks, got 1st supporter, a couple of million to go.


Well, you have a lot of competition from TDF members. Some can be easily found in the fight club section and some are banned and some can be found in the technology news discussion section. I am all for you though!


----------



## kanishka (Nov 18, 2009)

soumya said:


> Nobel Peace Prize award is like Obama's left ass, it's neither fair nor it's right....!!!



Rofl !!! Correctly Said!


----------



## csczero (Nov 19, 2009)

*Biggest joke of 2009*


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2009)

^^ Or you could say that *Biggest Scam of 2009*


----------

